# Arrow Rest suggestions



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Springy!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Consider a Bodoodle test, if shooting fingers, you will need something on the riser side of the rest to combat the forces your release puts on the arrow. A plunger or something like the Bodoodle is perfect for that. The Spig rests are great, the AAE Free Flyte is a similar style of rest to look at as well.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

shoot a cavalier flipper and plunger . i've tried a bunch of rests and keep coming back to them , also price is more reasonable than some . . peace.......edit : my son had a rest as you describe your current rest and i found adjusting it TERRIBLE !!!!!!!


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Springy I also am in the process of mfg. the accu tune rest that holds the spring and is adjustable


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

2413gary said:


> Springy I also am in the process of mfg. the accu tune rest that holds the spring and is adjustable


Instead of spending time here why don't you get that darn Micro-tune done?


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I saw a real fancy rest on Bob Cunningham's bow, it was built by Scott Bomar, it was part Bodoodle and part something else that I forget right now but it was nice looking!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Where do you gents find springy these days? I have looked every place I can think of, can't find them.


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

Old Sarge said:


> Springy!





edgerat said:


> Where do you gents find springy these days? I have looked every place I can think of, can't find them.


Voila:
http://mg-outdoor.de/index.php?id=mg-profi-spring-rest


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Pat Norris Archery, or LAS. Both have them.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

edgerat said:


> Where do you gents find springy these days? I have looked every place I can think of, can't find them.


Edge, In my opinion the best springys available are from Pat Norris in grass valley, ca.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

http://patnorrisarchery.com/
Go to the bottom of the page


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

Cavalier free flyte is the best IMO, set with the magnet to pull the launcher in


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

OhioRed said:


> Cavalier free flyte is the best IMO, set with the magnet to pull the launcher in


X2, been my go to for awhile now.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

what weight spring are you guys using?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Isaac I have 15/20/25 oz springs, looks like the 25 OZ will be what works for me. They are cheap so I ordered a few of each to test with.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

edgerat said:


> what weight spring are you guys using?


I always use the stiffest one I can get, usually about 25 oz. the heavier spring is better especially for stringwalking.


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

I've always had good luck with the Beiter plunger and the Cavalier Free Flyte Elite flipper rest.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

itbeso said:


> Edge, In my opinion the best springys available are from Pat Norris in grass valley, ca.


Does anyone know if he is still in business?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I am shooting the Bodoodle Timberdoodle ll
on my Shadowcats and love them.
They can be adjusted left, righ, up and down.
Don.


----------



## Robster (May 16, 2008)

Springy or the NAP Centerrest Flipper works as well


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

GBUSMCR said:


> Does anyone know if he is still in business?


Yes he is. The contact info on the website is accurate. Has rests and springs in stock.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Don,

Are those rests quiet. I keep meaning to try one but have not. I need something very quiet for hunting though. Your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

mitchell said:


> Don,
> 
> Are those rests quiet. I keep meaning to try one but have not. I need something very quiet for hunting though. Your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Mitchell,
I don't belive it makes any noise?
Went out back and shot my bow, quiet as an owl on the hunt.
I am getting one more for my backup bow. Two of my good friends are changing over to them too.
Don.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks Don. I'm gonna try to find one.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Just got my first-ever Springy from Pat Norris and I am little upset that I didn't find out how good these are before. I have a 120 dollar Beiter just sitting on the bench now....


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to the club!!!



edgerat said:


> Just got my first-ever Springy from Pat Norris and I am little upset that I didn't find out how good these are before. I have a 120 dollar Beiter just sitting on the bench now....


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad I looked at this thread I didn't know were to get good springy's. It is the only rest I have ever used and treat the last couple nice ones I have like gold.


----------



## Ravenbend (Jun 5, 2013)

Quick question for the springy fans. I used to use them religiously, but from time to time had trouble with them tearing vanes. Is there a way to fletch so you get better clearance on a springy?
I love how inexpensive and accurate they are. And they hold the arrow on nicely as well.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Gary McCain told me there is a trick to trim the end of the springy to keep it from tearing up fletches, I haven't learned the trick yet.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

edgerat said:


> Gary McCain told me there is a trick to trim the end of the springy to keep it from tearing up fletches, I haven't learned the trick yet.


Its the little bend he put at the end of it.... we need him to do a youtube on how to do it correctly!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Ravenbend said:


> Quick question for the springy fans. I used to use them religiously, but from time to time had trouble with them tearing vanes. Is there a way to fletch so you get better clearance on a springy?
> I love how inexpensive and accurate they are. And they hold the arrow on nicely as well.


I read on an old thread that a r/h archer can take a l/h springy and turn it upside down and slightly bend it. Then, you rotate the nock and that will give you fletching clearance. I'll look for the thread.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Here it is: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=202468&highlight=left+springy+rotate+nock




CarbonTerry said:


> The best results that I achieved with a springy was by using a right hand springy on a left hand bow or just the opposite fro tight handers. All you have to do is to bend the arm ....UP......When you mount it on the bow you can adjust it so that the arm just extends past the center of the arrow and the top coils of the spring are just past the center of the shaft vertically. This method allows you to rotate your nock so that the top vane is over the coils allowing the hen vane to rotate away from the support arm. I shot some 550 field rounds with this set up.
> An illustration........


----------



## Ravenbend (Jun 5, 2013)

biblethumpncop said:


> Here it is: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=202468&highlight=left+springy+rotate+nock


That never occurred to me. What a great idea. Thanks for your help....I'm going to try that setup and see how it works.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

edgerat said:


> Where do you gents find springy these days? I have looked every place I can think of, can't find them.


WWW.patnorrisarchery.com I have both the standard model that sells for $10.95 with one Springy coil of your choice of sizes 10oz, 15oz, 20oz, 25oz, or 30oz.
I also have the Brass Micro adjustable springy unit that Gary and Scott Bowmar produced. One Springy of your choice as above.

I also have replacement springs available in 10 packs or when you buy a Springy unit you can purchase them individually at the time of order.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm kinda in the same boat only for other reasons. Been on a 7 year layoff and then had all my bows, arrows n gear stolen. I was using nap plunger rests and had 3 full set ups and parts for a 4th. I'm using a combination drop arm/ plunger (old golden key stuff I think) but I'm gathering up parts to make a workable version of the extincted nap's. For now my shooting isn't good enough to worry about the rest too much. I just got the cams in sync, timed and straight on this old protec. As my form and technique get back into shape I'll have time to make the rest I want and then get into finer tuning stuff.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

This is my rest of choice, inexpensive ultra durable, bendable for customizing the setup. Yes you need a cushion plunger but that just makes it more tunable. 
Terry Magnetic


----------



## OhioShedder (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a nearly new timber doodle rest siting in a box bc IMO it was way too loud to use as a hunting rest


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

OhioShedder said:


> I have a nearly new timber doodle rest siting in a box bc IMO it was way too loud to use as a hunting rest


Is it the Timberdoodle ll, you want to get rid of it?
Really all you need to do is use the hunting prongs, they have sleeves on them, or just put felt on the ones you have, if it makes noise when drawing the arrow back.
Don.


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

After talking to Don. I went to the Bodoodle Timberdoodle LL. I doubt I'll ever change


----------

